# Fisheye Attachment?



## Gritts (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi guys,

I am looking to buy a fisheye attachment, but I don't know where to start.  I know for a fact to buy the Canon 15mm f/2.8 is out of my price range.

I'd like an extender that fits on both a 52mm thread and a 58mm thread.  Can anyone recommend anything?  Or somewhere I'd look at reviews?  Thank you.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 19, 2008)

What camera do you have and what are you looking for and what can you spend?

The 15mm F2.8 is a fish-eye lens, that goes onto an SLR camera.  It's not an 'attachment' per say.

There are plenty of wide angle and fish-eye adapters that screw onto an existing lens, the quality isn't nearly as good as an actual lens, but the price is much lower.  

If you want both 52mm & 58mm, I'd suggest getting a 58mm and a 52-58 step up ring.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

this is very similar to what I use (for skateboard photography) and it works great  http://cgi.ebay.ca/Fisheye-Lens-Mac...oryZ3323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 19, 2008)

It depends what you want, if you are looking for good quality images stay away from the screw on adapter types.. if you are just wanting to try it out and have some fun then by all means try an adaptor.
I had one with my Rebel.. you can see some of them on my Fotki page link below..


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

its funny,  i've seen other peoples fish eye pictures.. and maybe I just got a good adapter.. I'm not sure... but I'm very happy with my results.. I dont get the bubbled out look (which I hate) and I dont get the black outter boarder (which i also hate) i do a lot of skateboard photography, and I love my  Merkury Optics 52mm 0.45x Wide Lens w/Macro it works great...all it does is give me a wider lens, which is great, cause i can get really close to my subject (a skater) and get the whole picture....heres a few samples..


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 19, 2008)

Yours don't look that fish though Chris, if I were to turn mine so I didn't get the border they would show like yours too but I liked the more bubble effect personally which is why I got one..  So my fisheye could have got that flat effect too and the quality would have been better if I didnt' want the effect i'd have just used my regular lenses.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

i didnt get it for the bubble look i got it for the wider angle so i could fit the whole skater in the image, and be close to him..


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 19, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> i didnt get it for the bubble look i got it for the wider angle so i could fit the whole skater in the image, and be close to him..


 
Ok so if you turn yours or whatever do you get the border at all?  Or is yours more fixed?  I think both are available..  
Anyway I just wanted to stick up for mine because i wanted them to look like that it wasn't an after effect that showed up that I didn't want..
I could use it almost like a normal lens without the border and the quality was much better but the pictures just looked too regular..
It is the one item on my want list right now to get an adaptor for my S5 because I so enjoyed taking pictures with it..

Tasha..  (border/bubble lover)


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

if i zoome mine out no, i dont get the bubble.. i get a TINY boarder.. VERY tiny, and only on the corners...


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 19, 2008)

No distortion at all?  Just wide angle eh!   Hmmmm I might like that for landscape type shots.. soo that's the link above the one you have?


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

yea its GREAT for landscapes... thats not the exact one.. lemmie see if i can find the same one...  here it is

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Merkury-0-45X-Wi...ryZ29964QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Gritts (Sep 20, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> What camera do you have and what are you looking for and what can you spend?
> 
> The 15mm F2.8 is a fish-eye lens, that goes onto an SLR camera. It's not an 'attachment' per say.
> 
> ...


 
I have an XTi.  I know the 15mm isnt an attachment, but I'm just saying it's out of my price range.

I was asking in specific about the best brands, or somewhere I could look.

I'd like to spend less than $100.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 20, 2008)

ebay 40 bucks


----------

